# Friday night fun - poo hugs



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I think it was marzi who suggested Friday nights fun (forgive me if I'm wrong)
Lets see pics of your poos hugging.
They can be hugging you, each other, the cat, a cuddly toy, the kids, or even a pyjama leg! 
Kisses are also allowed
We can have a lived up Friday night fun!! X


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Lots of doggy cuddles in this house!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love them all - I want to post my favourites - but I'm only in my phone, ill get them on later x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

If you have tapatalk and the pics on your phone you can do it with that. I can't upload pics unless I'm on my phone!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My favourite poo hug..... A dougie hug!!
Ralph's holiday bromance... :love-eyes:
Any excuse to show these pics off again. X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Getting to grips


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Saying goodbye and letting go is so hard to do! :kiss:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SOOOO CUTE!!! 
and Karen!! lovely to see all those pics!


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Here's Pip giving me one of her best snuggles x


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

And Pip giving me a kiss or a nibble depending on how you look at it!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Here are my two cuddled up to my dressing gown. They do this everyday whilst I have a shower!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> Here are my two cuddled up to my dressing gown. They do this everyday whilst I have a shower!


Gorgeous - a warm dressing gown to step in to!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Getting to grips





Tinman said:


> Saying goodbye and letting go is so hard to do! :kiss:


Love this it's so cute


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

They are some of my favourite pictures renee, it was a very wonderful, surreal amazing thing to watch our two poos hugging and doing the tango..... He's never done it with any other poo, and we've met loads - just the gorgeous dougie x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous!!

Here's my hug










And Jenny's..


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

A few of Molly's hugs


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Molly has a looong tongue! X


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Renee that 2nd photo of Molly is so cute she looks do dreamy x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Sofa snuggles!

Poos give the best cuddles. Big fluffy teddy bears!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Molly has a looong tongue! X


It was at a doggy birthday party so she had been acting the fool for an hour so she was super panting couldn't find her off switch!



KGr said:


> Renee that 2nd photo of Molly is so cute she looks do dreamy x


She was exhausted and feel asleep in her auntie's arms


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oooh lovely - I'm just back in and there is nothing like cuddles to make one feel better!
Here are a few from the archives and one of Dot and me from this week


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Love little Lizzie sleeping on the big dog, great selfie too!  x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi love the one with baby Inzi so cute They are all adorable!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Doesn't Lizzie look like her mum!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's does indeed Lottie!

That pic of you and lovely Tilly is very sweet!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Love little Lizzie sleeping on the big dog, great selfie too!  x


That's Hooch - he was a rescue and I was a bit concerned about how he'd be with a baby when I fell pregnant with Liz. But he absolutely loved her and was fantastic with her. This pic was taken just after he was diagnosed with cancer


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> That's Hooch - he was a rescue and I was a bit concerned about how he'd be with a baby when I fell pregnant with Liz. But he absolutely loved her and was fantastic with her. This pic was taken just after he was diagnosed with cancer


Ahhhh lovely hooch, I love how your kids adore the dogs as family members.
Billy calls Ralph his best friend and says ruby is his girlfriend 
I'm sure hooch had a great life at your home xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Billy calls Ralph his best friend and says ruby is his girlfriend


 I love the innocence. Little Billy


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> That's Hooch - he was a rescue and I was a bit concerned about how he'd be with a baby when I fell pregnant with Liz. But he absolutely loved her and was fantastic with her. This pic was taken just after he was diagnosed with cancer


Hooch was lucky to spend his last while in your lovely doggy loving home Marzi xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I love the innocence. Little Billy


Mmmmm innocence, it is there .... On occasions, usually when he's sleeping - I must admit he is adorable in his looks (biased and a mystery, must get them from me haha, ) but he spits hits and swears!! Not so adorable or innocent!! 
(Little ****) 
I see marzi is revelling in her grown boys hugs etc..... I live for that day!
Lottie - you will love it......!!!! Don't let my billy put you off! He's a little treasure....... xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Just noticed the kisses part now .. This was disturbing ha! It was on Valentine's day Only Molly's tongue was involved!


----------

